# Mobile phone plans



## nicned (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,
We move out to NZ in may. I am just about to buy a Samsung galaxy S2 (never had a smartphone before) to enable me to keep in touch with family in the UK better (mainly via skype). 
We are moving to Hinds, about 10 minutes south of Ashburton and have been trying to find some information on mobile providers and coverage. I seemed to have established that in the past, Telecom has the best coverage but is pricey compared to some of the other companies! Is this still the case or has coverage improved recently?
There is no point in going for a cheap plan if I have no coverage, but want the best deal possible!!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nicned said:


> Hi,
> We move out to NZ in may. I am just about to buy a Samsung galaxy S2 (never had a smartphone before) to enable me to keep in touch with family in the UK better (mainly via skype).
> We are moving to Hinds, about 10 minutes south of Ashburton and have been trying to find some information on mobile providers and coverage. I seemed to have established that in the past, Telecom has the best coverage but is pricey compared to some of the other companies! Is this still the case or has coverage improved recently?
> There is no point in going for a cheap plan if I have no coverage, but want the best deal possible!!!


It seems all 3 of the mobile providers have good coverage in Hinds according to their coverage maps.
We too keep in touch with family in the UK and 2degrees by far the cheapest to call home at 22c a minute. It's even cheaper to use the mobile over the landline. 
Only difference with us - we are in Wellington so have very good mobile and Internet coverage all over the city and outer limits.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Another option is to get a plan with a large data allowance, then use Skype. That's how I keep in contact with my soon and other UK relatives.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Another option is to get a plan with a large data allowance, then use Skype. That's how I keep in contact with my soon and other UK relatives.


I assume you mean a large data plan for home broadband as opposed to the data associated with the mobile phone contract ?

Would be an outrageous cost for a decent mobile calling plan allowing heaps of Internet usage and nowhere near as fast as broadband.

I'd be surprised if Skype operated correctly on a smartphone connected to its mobile 3G signal.
Running Skype on my iPad using home wifi broadband not as good as using the laptop which has made me delete the app so I'm forced to use the laptop.
It's even the same with the FaceTime app. Without broadband wifi its useless.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> I'd be surprised if Skype operated correctly on a smartphone connected to its mobile 3G signal.


Prepare to be surprised!! I use Skype and FaceTime on 3G daily (internationally) and it is as good as on wi-fi.

(iPhone 4S and iPad mini)

PS - Don't get a Galaxy S2, it sucks! Lol


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Prepare to be surprised!! I use Skype and FaceTime on 3G daily (internationally) and it is as good as on wi-fi.
> 
> (iPhone 4S and iPad mini)
> 
> PS - Don't get a Galaxy S2, it sucks! Lol


With Liam on this one! I use Skype on my mobile phone. Usually no video to keep the data down, but I haven't noticed that it uses oodles of data.

PS - I have a Galaxy S2 and love it! However there are newer ones now.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Use Viber similar to Skype but better


----------

